# Does your husband suffer from mental illness?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"Does your husband suffer from mental illness?" 

"Oh no, he quite enjoys it!"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 


































What I did with the rest of the HLW switcher I used the drive block from to make the Steam Dummy, rebuilt onto a HLW Mack chassis.  

Sad to say but this may be the *last* locomotive I build for a while  , I need to finish off what I have already started and then shift focus from the workbench to the layout. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic... 
Look around here. 
The question is moot...


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Vic 
I don't think your wife is right,I just think you must be eating too much cheese before going to bed,your dreams must be something else!!!!!!!! 
Regards 
Bunny


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

O.C.D -obsessive creative desires.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got around to taking pics of this one, been done for a while, painting and weathered:


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cute...what will it be when it grows up?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great! 

Hey! I'm the one who once had an "Asylum Railroad!"


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job. Is it just my eyes, or are those journal boxes hanging over the track? If so, how does it do on curves and turnouts?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont think it was actaully on the rails when I took the pic,










it runs fine but I made it just a hair too wide so it hits the side of the tunnel on my portable layout, oops! Works fine on the large layout.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wider is better! The wider the engine the narrower the rails!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rkapuaala on 10/09/2008 9:29 AM
Nice job. Is it just my eyes, or are those journal boxes hanging over the track? If so, how does it do on curves and turnouts?




I noticed the same thing but wasn't going to say anything. You know how mental cases can get


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job Vic! Thanks for posting it.


----------

